# The Preacher As Servant of the Word - Al Mohler



## crhoades (Feb 3, 2006)

My convocation address for the new academic term was entitled "The Preacher as Servant of the Word," taken from Colossians 1:25-29. The address is available online here http://www.albertmohler.com/audio_list.php

The convocation address provides the opportunity for an affirmation of the proper focus for theological education in the service of Christ's church.

News coverage is available here. From the article by David Roach:

Preaching is so important that the preacher must be willing to suffer to advance the proclamation of the Gospel, he said."Every single Christian pastor ought to be ready and willing at a second's notice to say, 'I can put up with virtually anything if I get to preach,'" Mohler said, adding that preachers should rejoice in sufferings when they open the door for preaching opportunities.One difficulty of preaching is that frequently it produces no visible response in the congregation, he said. But preachers should not become frustrated at a lack of visible response because the Word of God often works silently in people's hearts in ways that are undetectable to the eye, Mohler noted."The Word of God goes in and does surgery that the hearer does not even immediately recognize is taking place," he said. "It's in the mystery of the preaching of the Word of God, accompanied by the Spirit, that the believer is conformed to the image of the Lord Jesus Christ in the silent, invisible surgery of the soul."If you want quick results, you'll be tempted to do something other than preaching. If you want instant gratification, you'll look at some other form of programming or you'll get excited about some other dimension of ministry at the expense of preaching. But if you want to build Christ's church and if you want to see Christ's people conformed to His image, preaching is the indispensable mark of the church.


----------

